
GPS glitch directs lost phone owners to retiree's Las Vegas house - pavel_lishin
http://www.lvrj.com/news/if-you-lose-your-cellphone-don-t-blame-wayne-dobson-186670171.html
======
zachrose
>> "There were some horrible situations which prompted the FCC to go, 'Look,
you've gotta fix this,' " Levitan said. Cellphone companies came up with a way
to locate the phones and instantly transmit their coordinates to dispatchers.
Today, as 70 percent of phone calls to 911 are made by cellphones, dispatchers
can see where they are calling from. The information must be accurate to
within 50 to 300 meters, depending on the type of technology used.

I don't quite follow. Does the 911 operator have a special way to get your
phone to perform triangulation on cell towers and send the resulting
coordinates?

